# JPEG Question



## justawriter (Mar 26, 2017)

Upgraded from the 7D to the 7DMkII last year and I noticed that on the large fine setting, the 18MP 7D creates JPEG files in the range of 6-8 MB averaging in the high sevens while the 20MP Mark II JPEG files are 4-7 MB averaging in the low sixes. Does anyone know how Canon tweaked its algorithm? Am I getting more photos on a card at the expense of image quality? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 26, 2017)

I did not have these models at hand, but the file size is slightly larger in Mark ii, in this comparison: https://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

Have not you made any different adjustments between the two bodies?
Even the framing and focus need to be the same, as more details in the image make the files larger.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 26, 2017)

ISO and noise reduction settings will also affect file size. The more noise, the bigger the file. In theory, the 7D2 has a better in-camera JPG processor and is able to produce cleaner images than the 7D.


----------



## justawriter (Mar 28, 2017)

FTb-n said:


> ISO and noise reduction settings will also affect file size. The more noise, the bigger the file. In theory, the 7D2 has a better in-camera JPG processor and is able to produce cleaner images than the 7D.



That's probably it. I had to turn off noise reduction for sports with the original 7D because it limited the buffer to 4 JPEGs. In the 7DMkII I get a buffer size of 70+ images with noise reduction on. Thanks.


----------

